# вы порете!



## CitizenEmpty

Hello. This is my first time posting this. I am an average person who is intensively learning Russian. I would like to request the meaning of "вы порете!". If it is possible I would like to request the original infinitive of "порете". Thank you for the help. Спасибо за помочь.


----------



## Ukrainito

Hey. Welcome aboard.

The infinitive is порóть (1) to whip, especially as a form of punishment. (2) to cut (with scissors, a knife) two pieces of fabric previously sewn together

There is also a popular expression "пороть горячку" meaning "to talk nonsense, to drivel"


----------



## SamSim-18

> Iwould like to request the meaning of "вы порете!".


CitizenEmpty, we need context.


----------



## CitizenEmpty

SamSim-18 said:


> CitizenEmpty, we need context.



Forgive me. It's about a three people fighting over a seat in a metro train. One suggested yielding the seat.


----------



## gvozd

CitizenEmpty said:


> Forgive me. It's about a three people fighting over a seat in a metro train. One suggested yielding the seat.



To be honest, it seems to be a very weird example of usage of the verb порете.


----------



## Maroseika

It might be a shorten form of вы порете чушь (talk nonsense), but I really can hardly imagine it in the described situation. Is it a written text or just a talk you heard somewhere?


----------



## Maroseika

Ukrainito said:


> There is also a popular expression "пороть горячку" meaning "to talk nonsense, to drivel"



I'm afraid пороть горячку has nothing to do with talking nonsense, I think you meant пороть чушь?


----------



## CitizenEmpty

As I was googling around for several minutes with the word "порете", I just bumped into a whole text of a movie or a drama called Operation (or Task?) Y. That's how the title was written. I don't know the exact context of the movie because I only read the first part of the text. What would the "Что вы ерунду порете?" mean? And I googled this specific phrase and it gave me tons of Google results. I think this phrase is a better example of using the phrase "порете". As I am merely a humble learner, I will go for a better example of phrases. Maybe I misheard in the metro example.


----------



## CitizenEmpty

Maroseika said:


> It might be a shorten form of вы порете чушь (talk nonsense), but I really can hardly imagine it in the described situation. Is it a written text or just a talk you heard somewhere?



I heard it from somewhere and I think this "вы порете чушь" explanation describes much better about the context of my source (a deleted YouTube clip from my Russian buddy). "порите" doesn't look like a verb and I had to assume that it was "порете". I was very frustrated that I couldn't find it in the dictionary. Thank you very much and please forgive my vagueness.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Could it be прёте (spelled as *прете*)? That would make more sense talking about an altercation in public transport.

In this case the infinitive is переть (slang for "to charge/push forward").


----------



## SamSim-18

Похоже вот контекст:

 - Садись, дочка.- Ничего, ничего, спасибо, сидите.- Гражданин, уступите место, встаньте!- Если я встану, ты у меня ляжешь. Гражданин, эти места специально для детей и инвалидов.- А она что, дети или инвалиды?- Она готовится стать матерью.- А я готовлюсь стать отцом!- Да что Вы ерунду порете!


----------



## SamSim-18

пороть чушь, пороть ерунду, нести чушь, нести ерунду = to talk nonsense as *Maroseika* said above.


----------



## CitizenEmpty

SamSim-18 said:


> Похоже вот контекст:
> 
> - Садись, дочка.- Ничего, ничего, спасибо, сидите.- Гражданин, уступите место, встаньте!- Если я встану, ты у меня ляжешь. Гражданин, эти места специально для детей и инвалидов.- А она что, дети или инвалиды?- Она готовится стать матерью.- А я готовлюсь стать отцом!- *Да что Вы ерунду порете!*



So the meaning of "порете" in this text means something like "driveling with nonsense".

Maybe I should learn how to listen more attentively in Russian.


----------



## Maroseika

CitizenEmpty said:


> So the meaning of "порете" in this text means something like "driveling with nonsense".(


No, the sense of порете is different. Пороть чушь is an integral stable saying and means what you wrote only together.



CitizenEmpty said:


> "порите" doesn't look like a verb


Порите is Plural Imperative of пороть (such as Не порите чушь, гражданин!).


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> Порите is Plural Imperfect of пороть (such as Не порите чушь, гражданин!).


You wanted to say Plural Imperative?


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> You wanted to say Plural Imperative?


May bad... Corrected, thanks.


----------

